# ILok Super Hot



## mjsalam (Nov 18, 2021)

I have one of those metal iLok keys. I've noticed it gets quite hot - not sure if it always did - is this normal?


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 18, 2021)

mjsalam said:


> I have one of those metal iLok keys. I've noticed it gets quite hot - not sure if it always did - is this normal?


I've never experienced this. No idea what it could be, but I would seriously consider playing it extra safe and move the licenses to another ilok in case it were to fail soon. If you don't have ZDT and you've never dealt with having to recover licenses from developers when an ilok fails, believe me you don't want that headache...

Also does anything else get hot when you use the same port, or is it just the ilok? 
If it's just the ilok I can't re-emphasize my comment above enough...


----------



## ennbr (Nov 18, 2021)

I agree with @jcrosby move the licenses be safe I also have the metal iLok and it's cool to the touch


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2021)

Move Licences Now.

Audio software DRM shenanigans are a whole different shade of hell.


----------



## mjsalam (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks all - I have a couple of the older plastic ones and I'll take the hint and move the over. Thoughts on iLok Cloud? Was reading up on it and it sounded viable until it said something about checking back every few minutes to validate your licensing. Minutes seems super aggressive - I was hoping for days/weeks even. Wondering if anyone is using?


----------



## davidson (Nov 19, 2021)

mjsalam said:


> I have one of those metal iLok keys. I've noticed it gets quite hot - not sure if it always did - is this normal?


Do you have it placed in a usb hub? You might have plugged it into a charging slot accidentally. I'm only guessing here as I don't know if charging slots would actually that, but might be worth checking.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Nov 19, 2021)

mjsalam said:


> Thanks all - I have a couple of the older plastic ones and I'll take the hint and move the over. Thoughts on iLok Cloud? Was reading up on it and it sounded viable until it said something about checking back every few minutes to validate your licensing. Minutes seems super aggressive - I was hoping for days/weeks even. Wondering if anyone is using?


iLok cloud only works for iLok cloud licenses I believe, so some of your licenses might not work on it


----------



## davidson (Nov 19, 2021)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> iLok cloud only works for iLok cloud licenses I believe, so some of your licenses might not work on it


@mjsalam I forgot to add, ilok cloud is absolutely terrible. Several times I've had plugs which use cloud crash logic because their servers go down. If you need to open a project with an ilok cloud plugin and its down, forget about it, it wont open. Stay clear if possible.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 19, 2021)

My guess is that the metal chassis acts as a heat sink. It draws the heat away from whatever processing is happening inside the iLok and disperses it out into the room. Simple, stylish, and efficient.


----------

